
Show HN: A simple solution to increase immersion in VR - kasbah
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/vrgo/vrgo-the-chair-that-redefines-movement-in-virtual
======
FroshKiller
How is a purpose-built, high-tech chair a simple solution? I should've known
better since it's a Kickstarter link, but I thought it'd be, like, "Allow
users to configure rings/bracelets/watches on their avatars' hands to
approximate what they're wearing in the real world" or something.

